# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Обязанности мужа и жены

## Irina

*Обязанности мужа :*

1. Муж должен быть добр и отзывчив. Пришел с работы - вынес мусор, помыл посуду, пропылесосил - и баиньки! Чтобы не мешать жене раскладывать пасьянс.

2. Настоящий муж неприхотлив в быту и непривередлив в еде. Он должен уметь носить неглаженные-нестиранные вещи с достоинством, если вдруг (совершенно случайно) они оказались таковыми. Еда, приготовленная женой, должна восприниматься как манна небесная, независимо от ее качества и количества.

3. А вообще, порядочный муж должен готовить сам. Никто не отменял завтраки в постель сладко посапывающей жене, отдыхающей после бурных сновидений.

4. В садик-школу детей должен отводить муж. На все отговорки можно отвечать просто: «Дорогой, вот родишь первого - в сад поведу я»...

 5. Любая потребность жены «поговорить» должна встречаться мужем с радостью и нескрываемым энтузиазмом. Ну и, как вы понимаете, по большей части с закрытым ртом. На все вопросы нужно давать четкие и внятные ответы строго по теме.

6. Муж должен быть изобретателен. Зайками и кисками всех жёниных подруг зовут. Ваша жена - особенная и требует особого обращения! (о милых прозвищах вроде «даздрапермы» тоже нужно сначала хорошенько подумать)

7. Кроме того, изобретательность мужа весьма пригодится в исполнении супружеского долга. Ну что вы как первокурсник! Проштудируйте Кама-Сутру в конце-концов!

8. Современный муж должен хорошо разбираться в музыке, литературе и чем-нибудь ещё на усмотрение жены. Чтобы развлекать благоверную в долгие зимние вечера приятными беседами.

9. У мужа есть две почетные обязанности:

а) приносить домой деньги

б) приносить домой цветы.

Отсутствие пункта «а» не оправдывает отсутствие пункта «б».

10. Любящий муж должен носить жену на руках не только в переносном смысле. Доколе уставшие жены должны подниматься по лесенкам на шпильках?

11. Муж должен быть терпелив. Если жене вдруг приспичило поворчать-поругаться (ну мало ли, может гормоны?) - муж должен выносить всё стоически, как подобает настоящему мужчине.

12. Муж обязан помнить все знаменательные даты (начиная с дня рождения любимой кошки жены и заканчивая датой первой, второй, третьей... супружеской ночи). Должен также тщательно подготовить программу празднования, дабы сделать драгоценной сюрприз. Незнание не спасает от ответственности!

13. Жена может иметь столько свободного времени, сколько пожелает. Не спрашивайте ее, где она шлялась вчера ночью, тем более таким тоном! Это раздражает жену.


*Обязанности жены:*

1. У жены должен быть спокойный характер и добрый нрав.

2. У жены всегда должно быть хорошее настроение. Тоска и грусть женские раздражают мужа.

3. Жена должна вести здоровый образ жизни. Не пристало порядочной жене болеть. Она от этого хуже работает.

4. На первом плане в жизни жены - семья. Муж всегда должен быть накормлен, обстиран, выглажен и в определенное время уложен спать.

5. У жены должен быть тихий мелодичный голос. И, желательно, чтобы единственной фразой, звучащей из ее прекрасных уст было: «дорогой, пора кушать». (но без фанатизма! Не хочет кушать, значит не надо. Попозже подойдёт. Нечего пилить тонкую мужскую душу).

6. Жена должна бесприкословно исполнять супружеский долг, невзирая на самочувствие. (см. п. 3) Но не стоит излишне усердствовать - муж устает на работе.

7. Жена должна точно и быстро исполнять все пожелания мужа, даже если они ещё не высказаны вслух.

8. Еда в доме должна быть вкусной и разнообразной.

9. В доме должен быть порядок и тишина. Животные - спокойны. Дети - тихи и дружелюбны. Теща - в другом городе. Пыль - в пылесосе.

10. Жена не должна обижаться на раздражение, ворчание и хамство мужа. Муж устает на работе, ему нужно отвлечься.

11. Жена не должна употреблять алкогольные напитки. Иначе мужу придется делиться.

12. Жена должна заботиться о том, чтобы у мужа было достаточно свободы. Не нервировать супруга звонками в 2 часа ночи, если он ещё не соизволил появиться домой. Мужу нужно отдыхать и общаться.

13. Качественная жена должна прочитать всё это, распечатать, и расписаться кровью.

----------

